# Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. :)



## Waldi Waldemar (7. Apr. 2011)

Nach einer gelungenen Geburtstagsüberraschung 2009 mit der Anlegung eines Gartenteiches (1.000L PE Teichbecken) innerhalb von 3 Tagen haben wir uns 2010 für eine leichte Vergrößerung dieser kleinen Oase der Entspannung - diesem Ruhepol entschieden und erneut die Schippen in die Hand genommen um über 2 Wochen zu buddeln (alles von Hand, keine Technik).

Vorher: 
     
 

Die Vergrößerung war sowohl als Bade- auch als Fischteich angedacht. Dabei wird in 3 Tiefenzonen unterschieden. Die Badezone in der man bequem noch stehen und sitzen kann mit 1.30m, eine Übergangszone von 2.0m Tiefe und eine Überwinterungszone von 2.30m.

Nachher:
     
     
     
     
     
 

Aktuelle Bilder (Umbauarbeiten, Randgestaltung, Steinfolie, etc.) folgen, wenn ich herausgefunden habe wie man hier mehr als 20 Bilder hochladen kann ..  Geplant für dieses Jahr ist noch ein Holzsteg über den Teich und eine eventuelle Einarbeitung des noch vorhandenen Fertigteiches.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Hallo, 


    ja nur ein klein bischen größer



 toll 


bitte weitere Bilder


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Servus Waldi

Herzlich Willkommen

Freue mich schon auf deine Teichdoku ....

Bilder kannst du in deinem persönlichen Album anlegen und dann in deinen Thread (diesen) hier verlinken.


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Vielen Dank ihr beiden ..  Werd mich nach der Arbeit gleich daran setzen und mein Album füllen .. :-D


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

super Arbeit 

und wie sieht deine Filteranlage aus ? In Deinem Profil steht ja was Du nutzt - willst noch vergrößern ? Die Pumpe steht ja nun sicher außerhalb des Teiches ? Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Hallo Waldi,
stimme Dir zu, der neue Teich ist nur geringfügig größer 
Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut.. und ich bin mindestens genau so neugierig auf weitere Bilder wie die meisten anderen user


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

 Waldi,

:willkommen im Forum

Man sieht kaum den Größenunterschied zu Vorher...die 2cm da...da hättet Ihr ruhig noch mehr vergrößern können (sehe ich da noch Rasen??!)  

Super Sache 
Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Hallo Waldi und :willkommen

Klasse Wandlung des Teiches  Die Form finde ich auch Super.

Aber dennoch (es sei mir gestattet) ist ein wenig Kritik auch angebracht. Warum gibt es so viele Kanten, Gruben, Löcher, Schrägen usw. 
Das sieht man eh nicht wenn der Teich voll ist, Pflanzen können da auch keine drauf (entweder zu Tief oder einfach zu schräg angebracht), das einzige was es bringt ist Falten in die Folie 


Aber sonst


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Vielen Dank für all die Antworten und das herzliche Willkommen .. 

Zusätzlich zu der beschriebenen Technik kommt noch ein zusätzlicher Teichdruckfilter (7.000L Fördermenge) zum Einsatz. Momentan sind beide Zuläufe provisorisch am Teichrand, eine Umgestaltung/Einarbeitung in einen Bachlauf ist aber in Planung. Die ganze Technik ist in einem separaten unauffälligen Blechschuppen mit Entlüftung untergebracht (Bilder folgen). Eine Erweiterung ist aber aber erstmal nicht geplant, auch wenn der Hersteller der BioSys meinte, daß man bei so einer Teichgröße mit Fischbesatz eigentlich 2 Stück â 50.000L davon benötigen würde um das Wasser kristallklar zu bekommen (aber das würde dann wohl auch irgendwo die Natürlichkeit nehmen). Dazu ist allerdings zu sagen, daß das Modell ziemlich stark ist (wir hatten im letzten Herbst auch schonmal Fischreste in der Filteranlage). Im Winter kommt zusätzlich ein beheizter Eisfreihalter (Name folgt) und gewöhnliche Aquarien-Sauerstoffsteine zum Einsatz, da die Sauerstoffleitungen nicht zufrieren können (allenfalls durch die starke Eisdecke zusammengedrückt werden) um etwaige Faulgase entweichen zu lassen.

Kritik wird immer dankend angenommen. Die Abstufungen am Teicheinstieg sind gewollt (auch wenn man sicher bei den Algen unfreiwillig baden geht beim Betreten .. Hähähä), die Halbrunde Stufe dort ist ebenfalls eher als Sitzgelegenheit im Wasser gedacht (eine Sitzecke .. ). Die Schräge auf der tiefen Seite war leider baulich unvermeidbar, da sich dort vorher in unmittelbarer Nähe eine Hecke befand (die Birkenwurzel daneben war auch nicht von Pappe), die aber erst nach der Fertigstellung weichen mußte. Die 2 tieferen Abstufungen im Mittelstück und in der Tiefzone sind eigentlich für Seerosen angedacht. Inwiefern es sinnvoll ist eine Seerosendecke in Randzonen zu schaffen wird sich hoffentlich bald zeigen ..  Die anderen Pflanzstufen sind gewollt und finden derweil schon Verwendung bei den Teichpflanzen (Fotos folgen ebenfalls). Die Steilwandigkeit sollte mit der hoffentlich bald wachsenden Vegetation auch verschwinden. Noch sieht alles sehr künstlich aus, aber ich denke das wird schon mit den Jahren .. 

Liebe Grüße an alle Teichbauer und Teichfans ..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Hi Waldi,

diese Druckfilter würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, die reichen gerade mal für einen kleinen Teich. Der Biobereich ist einfach zu gering und die Dinger verstopen schnell und neigen dann zum überlaufen, da ist der Teich im Urlaub schnell mal leer. Bau lieber eine IBC Variante ?

Einen BA mit Schwerkraftfilter wolltest Du nicht bauen ?

In den Leitungen zum Sauerstoffstein bildet sich Kondenswasser welches zufriert.


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Servus Waldi

 

Damit du den Wasserstand erhöhen kannst .... schaut besser aus 
Die Folie würde ich auch noch vor UV-Strahlen schützen, wird mit der Zeit brüchig.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist ...

Du hast rund um den Teich Rabatte angelegt, aber ...

die Folie dürfte doch lt. Foto sehr flach liegen, heißt, du hast keinen Wall, Regenwasser wird Dir eventuell Erde dieser Rabatte in den Teich spülen.

Nicht vorteilhaft .... die Algen werden sich freuen.

Ach ja ... Danke für die Fotos


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Ja, die Unebenheiten im Garten stören etwas in der Ansicht, aber wenn das irgendwann zuwächst sollte es auch nicht weiter stören. Stell ich mir aber auch nicht ganz einfach vor, da die Folie an den Rändern unter die Erde gebracht wurde und somit noch kürzer werden würde. Witterungsgeschützt ist sie derweil (seit 2 Wochen .. ) mit Steinfolie (bald gibts aktuelle Fotos). Wir haben uns noch ein paar von den Granit-Platten besorgt und bei der Anbringung der Steinfolie eigentlich dafür gesorgt, daß keine Erde in den Teich gespült wird. Aber Nährstoffe kommen ganz von alleine in den Teich (siehe Unwetter letzten Donnerstag) .. 

Die Bildung von Kondenswasser im Winter ist minimal, da gefriert zum Glück nichts ein. Nur die Eisdecke hat es ein paar Mal geschafft eine von vier dünnen Zuleitungen zusammenzudrücken, daß kein Sauerstoff durchkam.

Liebe Grüße, die Teichsaison ist eröffnet (heute wieder 20 Grad .. *freu*)

PS: Letzten Mittwoch schwamm im Teich eine Stab(heu)schrecke. Sah aus wie ein lebendiger Grashalm/Ästchen. Gibts die überhaupt in unserer Region ?


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

So .. Endlich gibts ein paar aktuelle Bilder (mehr in den Useralben)

vom neuen Teich:




der Technik:




der Flora:




der Fauna:




und der Fischis (leider hat die Sonne sehr in der Wasseroberfläche gespiegelt, bessere Bilder folgen):


----------



## Stoer (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Hallo Waldi,

da hast Du ganz schön zugeschlagen und alles in Handarbeit !?
Habt Ihr Sandboden ?

Der Einlauf Deines Filters aus der Höhe verursacht sicherlich eine nicht gerade angenehme Geräuschkulisse, vor allem in der Nacht.
Aber wenn es keinen stört !


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Ja .. mit tatkräftiger Schippunterstützung von meinem Vater und meine Mutter hat auch Hand angelegt .. :-D Da wir leider nicht mit Technik bis hinters Haus in den Garten gekommen sind haben wir uns immer 5m³-Container auf den Hof bestellt und diese meist nach Befüllung noch am selben Tag abholen lassen. Am Ende waren das dann 14 Stück (70m³ Aushub). Der Anfang war noch leicht, aber in den Tiefen mußte man die Erde dann 2 bis 3 Mal umlagern um es überhaupt noch rauszukriegen. War zum Glück alles teils richtig guter Kies nur eine fiese Gesteinsschicht dazwischen mit bis melonengroßen Findlingen und bei cirka 1.80m Tiefe noch eine 20cm Lehmschicht bei der kein Spaten durchging. Einen Teil davon hat die Spitzhacke erledigt, ansonsten konnte man aber auch super unter die Schicht stechen und aushebeln.

Das plätschern stört nicht (auch nicht beim Schlafen) - höchstens vielleicht die Fischis, außer daß es manchmal die __ Frösche übertönt ..  Der Boden wird zum Glück dort nicht aufgewühlt, weil sich der Einlauf auch an der tiefsten Stelle (2.30m) befindet.


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nur ein biiiißchen größer als der Vorgänger .. *

Sooo .. Ich habe meinen Fischis ein kleines Extra gegönnt und mir eine Pflanzeninsel mit Repositionspflanzenbesatz bestellt. Hier ein paar Bilder bevor die Matte zuwuchtern und hoffentlich nicht untergeht ..


----------

